# Any way to shut down AVG Free completely?



## yipee2 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi,

Sometimes I would like to shut down AVG for a period of time which runs even when Firefox isn't open - but I only seem able to shut down the tray icon - that's all. I have tried killing the main process in Task Manager but that doesn't seem to work.

There doesn't seem a particularly easy way of doing this - unlike with Zone Alarm Free.


Thank you


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

You could get something that you really should have anyways and that is WinPatrol. then you can kill AVG.
Features: WinPatrol FREE and WinPatrol PLUS


----------

